# I know this is asked all the time...but is it worth it?



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Here's my dilema--

Current student at a downtown Dallas Community College (culinary, of course). Decided to attend here because of the stellar cost of the other name cooking schools in the country. 

To be blunt, I don't like it. Not the school part, or the cooking, but I feel that I am not getting an education. I'll continue being blunt. I know many of you will say "School is what you make it, etc," but how can I gain real knowledge and experience when 4-5 of us have 3 hours to do like 3-5 recipes? Almost no hands on. I'm what you would call a "leader" in my classes, one, if not the, most knowledgable guy there, and am getting frustruated trying to explain over and over things that the chef has said like 3 times. 

Many of the students don't care that much. Many are there for other reasons--doing restaurant management, or just floundering about on their parent's dime. 

Many of the instructors aren't much better. Some are great, and many have good credentials and are fabulous instructors and chefs. Some are not. For example, a recent Chef was lecturing about deep frying and how it is a dry heat method. No problem there. But then he went on, after a question by another student, what saute was considered. He said saute was a wet method. I knew that wasn't correct, and I would NEVER call out and argue with a chef, especially in front of the class, but come on. He's the guy I am supposed to look up to? 

I can't get a job in any good quality restaurant around town--yes I'm picky, but beyond the 2 stage's I've had (both Chef's let me come in for a night but didn't need a permanent cook) were great, but that's not experience enough. That's the only thing I hear when I apply for jobs--you dont' have enough expereince. School doesn't seem to impress them either.

So my question is this--I've been considering NECI's certificate (3 mos school, 700 hour intern, ~14k including room and board) program lately. I have confidence this will lead to a good cook job in the industry, sous at a good place in 3-5 years, etc. Is it worth the money in order to get my foot in the door, get the credentials from a well regarded, name school, or should I just keep plugging away, bugging every decent restaurant in the city until I get a good job? 

Sorry for the long post, and sorry if I may have sounded full of myself earlier in my post, but I am severely frustuated, especially because I have the passion and the neccessary skills to do the job. Guess I needed to vent a bit. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

~Someday


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You are certainly in a bind, are you not? Well, you answered part of your own question... school _is_ what you make of it. However, if the caliber is of the academic rigor not what you are in need of, perhaps you may need to look elsewhere. Additionally, as for restaurants wanting experience in your background, you can't rightfully get a job without experience and you can't get experience without a job. That is a cycle with which we probably have all dealt. As such, take on some jobs to build your 'bank' of experiences. Get a job in a restaurant, any restaurant, and move up and on from there.

I firmly endorse NECI's programs. I believe in what they do, how they do it and the results they get. Are you going to land your 'dream' job the day after graduation with a NECI certificate? Probably not. Are you going to shorten the amount of time it takes to get from where you are now to where you want to go? Probably. I think the internship will give you the experience that is so vital to ensure future employment.

So, ultimately, the decision is yours. I would like to think that in our industry there is no 'magic pill.' Which is refreshing, actually. It keeps us all on the same playing field; one of the few chances in life to be on the same plane as everybody else. Relish in that.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Someday,
You are in a situation that is comon in community school as well as high priced schools.
The school part is what you should be consentrating on. The cooking part changes daily when your out in the field. This school will give you the basics. From there you will develope a style. No one can teach you style. You are surrounded by talent there. Utilize it. I understand that there are adults and floundering younger persons that may not be as interested as you. You'll get that everywhere.
Trust me! I would hire out of your school before a high priced one. They still believe it's a cooking school and not a chef school. You will not be a chef when leaving, but you wouldn't want to be, would you? Why be a clone!
You have a very prominent Chefs association in town. Join it as a student. You will make plenty of contacts.
I hired someone out of your school 3 yrs ago and she has now become a valuble asset to our company. She makes great money and has been given the opportunity to become part owner with the other permenant employees in 5 yrs.
pm me for more if you like
hang in there


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. 

It's just frustruating for me because I believe I have the drive and I can learn, but no one seems to want to give me a shot. 

And I am expecting, with or without school, to work as a cook and hopefully sous-chef for at least 10 years before I get my own kitchen. 

I just can't fathom paying back 14000 in school loans for like 3 mos of school, making around 10.00 an hour (to start, anyways). Seems like it would be hard to do that. 

Yeah, anyways, thanks for the ideas and encouragement. I'll just keep plugging away and hope for the best. 

~Someday


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Someday,
Cup of coffee waiting for ya. Stop by and we'll chat.
panini


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Are you being figurative or literal? 

Over the last few days I've been seriously considering just taking the plunge and going to the CIA. Or NECI. I'm going to try and speak with a person at my school about financial aid and seeing how much I could get, if it would cover costs of living...I'm assuming I won't be able to have a job in Hyde Park, and a commute would be hard. But we'll see. 

It'd be a big step but assuming I could get the finances it would be worth it I think. 

~Someday


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

someday,
No literally.
Thats a big step. Come on by and we'll chat. Sometimes it helps to just BS.
214-363-1225 tell Sophie,Erica,Betsy,Juan, that I'm expecting your call, use someday. otherwise they are trained to cover  
Jeff


----------

